# 3 point v rake question



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

has any one out there used/owned a 3 point hitch v rake ? how do they perform,what could be changed ? any comments welcome thanks


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't have a v-rake, but do have a 3 pt, 4-wheel rake that I picked up in a package deal with some other equipment. I keep it as a backup rake.

I would assume the 3 pt v-rake would work very similar to the caddy style rakes with the main difference being more difficult to hookup and perhaps a bit more manueverability in tight areas.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't own a 3pt hitch V rake but I do have a carted one. The main drawback to these rakes is losses while cornering. And to make my opinion more sour on the idea, I used to own a 254 New Holland rake that was 3pt mounted and it seemed to take all of your concentration to get a good corner that the baler could follow. I can only guess that the 3pt V rake would be the whole poor package rolled into one, with the worst points of each machine wrapped together. JMO, and I hope I'm wrong if you already bought it


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

Not easy to hook up as they don't allow a quick hitch (at least mine was that way)

not easy to fold and unfold for transport

straight line raking only

very fast and followed the ground great

Cheap way to get a large rake.

I have a very well used one for sale:cool:


----------



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

hello man of steel-are you saying that a 3 point hitch v rake is not well suited for raking around corners as in a field cut with a side pull mower conditioner for instance ?


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

greenfield said:


> hello man of steel-are you saying that a 3 point hitch v rake is not well suited for raking around corners as in a field cut with a side pull mower conditioner for instance ?


Gentile curves, don't jerk the wheel they are fine. Made to go straight. Yup!


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

Operated one for 1 year. Did not like it. If it was windy, don't even bother leaving the yeard. Corners were another issue, as pointed out in another post. Also tricky to hook up if not on a quick hitch. Good for straight raking though if not windy. We bought a 9 wheel one-way Gramip rake instead


----------



## young old timer (Jan 18, 2012)

Most of the three-point wheel rakes in NE are in the weeds now. The complaints that I have heard, seem to all involve terrain. I think that any knoll or hump lifts the rake and leaves the hay behind. If you had FLAT ground you may be alright but then are faced with heavy windrows and a low-capacity rake. A few years ago, I did see a very clever adaptation to these rakes. Mays Repair in Basset NE made quite the conversion. They added on to the rake, extending, or actually added a heavier toolbar and wheels. At the end of these longer gangs, he added a crazy wheel to each side, in the field position, a strut mounted from the front of your tractor held the wings in check. The added beam and crazy wheels gives the rake some heft and makes it stay on the ground and tend to business. I do know there was added bracing and much reinforcement. This did tie-up your tractor a little more than a hitch pin, but was a cleaver use of a otherwise unwanted machine.


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

young old timer said:


> Most of the three-point wheel rakes in NE are in the weeds now. The complaints that I have heard, seem to all involve terrain. I think that any knoll or hump lifts the rake and leaves the hay behind. If you had FLAT ground you may be alright but then are faced with heavy windrows and a low-capacity rake. A few years ago, I did see a very clever adaptation to these rakes.


I read this and thought"what the heck is this guy talking about?" My 8 wheel Vicon 3pt V rake followed the ground WAY better than than my 12 wheel Sitrex Explorer.

Then I remembered something from way back in my memory. Something I tried to block out. It was the temporary ownership of a 10 wheel carted HS v rake. The center wheel on each wing was fixed where my 8 wheel Vicon had NO fixed wheel so it followed the ground perfectly. that fith wheel itself acted as a pivot point for the other four wheels. Left hay all over the place


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Depends on how heavy your hay is. What I have seen in our area is any wheel rake where the frame is in front of the rake wheels will cause problems in heavy hay. I guess it depends on what you consider heavy hay. If you need a disc mower in order to get the hay mowed then you will probably not be happy with that type of wheel rake. The rakes with the frame behind the wheels work great, but cost alot more money.


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

You could not pay me enough to have one of those pieces of junk on our farm!


----------



## showard8908 (Sep 2, 2011)

I was at the farm science review a few days ago in London ohio and saw a 3 point 5 wheel rake that all wheels were independent on and had a load spring on the top link I don't see where it would have issue following the ground as long as you had the 3 point set to float I am interested in it because it can be had brand new for 1100 dollars and would be better in tight places but I have not seen one in action I would like to demo it next year but would like your guys feed back on it was the ones you had bad experience with solid mounted on the top link or did it have spring tension as well?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have an old 4-wheel sitrex, like this one. I think it might be ok for a smooth hayfield, but don't like it a bit on my place. If the front end of the tractor goes down, like in a dip, or the rear wheels go over a hump,the rake will pick up off the ground & leave hay. Front wheels hit a hump, or the rear hits a low spot, it'll dig dirt. Heavy hay, it didn't like it at all.
The last time I tried to use it I finally just pulled out of the field & went to hire somebody to rake it for me. A neighbor let me borrow his JD 702 carted 8-wheel rake, & I loved the job that rake did. I don't think it missed a dozen pieces of hay over a 10 acre field. I finally found a 10-wheel JD 702, and I like it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I used the neighbours 4 wheel rake this summer as she had left it on my tractor, not a V, I'm used to raking with a 3 point rake but this was something different. I gave up and took it back after 45 mins of messing my field up. She's used it long enough she can rake well with it. Doesn't leave much hay really for how fast she is able to rake. She also leaves her 3 point to swing, which swings it to the side, but them she can at least turn one way without ruining the windrow.


----------

